#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > The Miscellaneous Zone >  >  Internship Report On Organisation Study PDF Download

## kajalkohli

*Internship Report On Organisation Study
*
The company chosen by me for organization study and project is South India Paper mill. This report has two parts. The first part consists of Organizational Study of South India Paper mill and second part consists study on Absenteeism of workmen in South India Paper mill. This internship report is an effort of mine for the fulfillment of the same. I have opted South India Paper mill, Nanjangud for my internship. Reason for selecting this organization is to know more about the Strategy, Structure and Function of the organization. South India Paper mill is a reputed Paper Mill in India. It has over the years, acquired a strong reputation.

First part, the organization study was an effort towards understanding the organization and its policies and structure of South India Paper mill industry. The methodology adapted for the study was observation and direct interview. Various departments were
visited and data was collected about the structure and functioning of each department and the organization.
The overall organization structure was studied along with the functioning of various department such as human resources, administration, marketing, finance and production department.

*Please find the attached file along with this
*
_If You have any query regarding the files.Please feel free to ask .I'll be glad to answer them
_





  Similar Threads: Study of substation equipment and protection seminar report/pdf/ppt download Study and design of inverter seminar report/pdf/ppt download Ethylene Glycol detailed study/seminar report/pdf download Soil pollution case study/seminar report/pdf download Internship Program In USA-How To Do Internship In USA PDF Download

----------

